# Marantz Injects New Life Into Its Hi-Fi Component Lineup



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Marantz, celebrating its 60th year of existence, is refreshing components offered in its Hi-Fi department. Gone are the CD6004 CD player and the PM6004 Amplifier, as Marantz recently announced their replacements: The CD6005 CD player and PM6005 Amplifier.

“With the introduction of these two new models, Marantz is putting focus on the hi-fi market and bringing to it products that represent a combination of the best in new technology at a price point many consumer can appreciate,” said Paul Belanger, product manager, D+M Group. “They build on our acclaimed previous 6004 series, featuring improved components and circuitry for optimized audio quality and expanded connectivity.”

*Details: PM6005 Integrated Amplifier*

Listed at an MSRP of $699, the Marantz PM6005 builds-upon its predecessor by adding digital audio decoding, proprietary HDAM (Hyper Dynamic Amplifier Module) technology that relies on discrete internal components, and optical and coaxial digital audio inputs that allow for connection to sources like CD players, digital televisions and media players.








Marantz says the PM6005’s marriage of an improved power supply and digital connectivity options allows the unit to “perform brilliantly with customers’ various speaker types, headphones, digital audio equipment, and turntables.” Building on previous technology, the PM6005’s power supply is a high current high capacity shielded toroidal power transformer paired with high speed Shottky Barrier Diodes and high current storage capacitors resulting in the ability to drive low impedance speakers. The unit is capable of outputting 45 watts per channel (8 ohms) and 60 watts per channel (4 ohms). It also features a fully discrete headphone amplifier, allowing for compatibility with the most demanding of headphones.








An inspection of the PM6005’s backside reveals two sets of speaker terminals for hook-up to two pairs of speakers or one pair bi-wired. Multiple connection options are also present with a single optical and coaxial audio inputs, antenna hook-up, and Phonograph, Tuner, CD, Network, and Recorder RCA inputs (and 1 RCA output). Audiophiles looking for the purest of source connections will be glad to know the PM6005 offers a “Source Direct Mode” that bypasses unnecessary circuit stages to provide clean untouched audio pathways from source to speakers.

The PM6005 Integrate Amplifier is available in black (US and UK customers) and silver (UK customers only).

*Details: PM6005 CD Player*

Offered for $499 (MSRP), the CD6005 Compact Disc Player provides hi-fidelity through the use of several “reference class” technologies. The unit is built on a Marantz’s HDAM circuitry that lowers distortion while providing a wide dynamic range and frequency response and is powered by a stable DC power supply using Shottky Barrier Diodes in the AC-DC conversion circuit.








Owners can feed the CD6005 with non-CD source material through a front panel USB port. The port allows connection of a USB memory stick or iPod or iPhone devices. These devices, once attached, can be controlled by CD6005’s remote control. Loads of file types are supported, including WAV, AAC, WMA and MP3. Users also have the option of playing CD, CD-R and CD-RW discs.

Audio output capabilities include both optical and gold plated coaxial digital audio outputs along with a discrete headphone jack and amplifier. The CD6005 gives users the option of eliminating possible noise artifacts by disabling the front panel fluorescent display and digital audio outputs (when listening via analog audio). This ability is paired with vibration dampening construction and a shielded digital audio circuit, laying the ground work for the cleanest sound possible.

The CD6005 and PM6005 are available now from authorized Marantz dealers.

_Image Credit: Marantz.com_


----------

